# Pipe repack?



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

I have read a few posts and it seams every one is repacking every 20hrs. If a guy rides trails and some mud like 60% trail and 40% mud do you have to repack that often? I ride with a guy who has a pipe and has never repacked and has had it for like 2 years now and he is in every mud/water hole you can find. I have a swamp series now and want to go to the Big gun evo, because the swamp series is not loud enough but I also don't want to repack every 20 hrs.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't think its that often when your in trails most of the time..hopefully not because ill be ordering one too myself.. I just hope its not TOO loud I don't want a header:no::27:


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

For me it will be either big gun or Supertrapp


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i looked really hard at the supertrapp just for the simple reason i didnt want a full system but wanted a snorkel on the end and supertrapp makes one for there mudslinger but i went with the hmf cheaper same power same sound almost and the hmf is super easy to snorkel and put back to normal


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

My Dad has the Mudslinger on his Tyrex and it is way louder then my swamp series. I like my swamp series but the main reason for me to get the pipe was the sound of the v-twin so that is why I decided to sell the swamp series and look for some thing else.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im talking about a utility i had the swamp to and hated it but absolutely love my utility


----------



## krylon (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey guys i have a stock exhaust on my eiger and the previous owner took the packing out of the exhaust is this a bad thing or a good thing cause it freaking loud lol, i do notice every so often i get a pop during deceleration...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Just cause he has never repacked it doesn't mean it don't need it, the core can get plug up and the packing can get cakes with mud, if you want loud than get a Muzzy or hmf utility, big gun has a low deep tone kinda like a lrd, but weather you some mud, or some trail you will have to repack, or it will get ungodly loud and could possiable do motor damage


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a muzzy exhaust, and I wanted to repack it. But I cant find where to buy the repacking material. I looked on Muzzy's website, but dont see a muffler for a brute force 750. Where do yall buy the repacking material at? 


I bought the bike used and it had the muzzy on it:


Thanks.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I called Muzzy and got mine, I also had a package I ordered from Big gun which worked to


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I got like 80hrs on my Big Gun and have only repacked it once, you will be able to hear when it needs to be repacked.


----------

